# i need a good .22 pellet gun for small game



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

im looking into the 200$ price range with or without a scope used on sparrows up to rabbits


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger 10/22
Savage 93
Marlin 60

All start under the 200 dollar mark, do yourself a favor and buy the Ruger.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks but im talking about pellet guns


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

All I saw was .22 and started typing.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

no problem


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

A Benjamin 392 will work well for your purposes, but if you want a scope you have to buy the mounts _and_ the scope (I think) from Benjamin.

Any break-barrel with 800-1000 fps will also work fine, and you don't have to work as much between shots.

:sniper:


----------

